# A MUCH better option than the Harbor Frieght 45 watt Solar kit



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

This is the Harbor Freight,179.00 dollars,45 watts, and 2 light bulbs.Inverter in pic NOT included.A charge controller thats known as complete total junk that WILL fail and soon
http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html









--------------------------------------------------
Instead look at these.The panels are the same that the State of Ca. uses on the roadside emergency phone boxes,and the controller is amongst the BEST in the world,I have em,they are GREAT and hugely reliable,robust and larger capacity than what HF is unloading on you.

4 10watt monocrystalline panels for 100 bucks,25 bucks a piece....
http://sunelec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=1405











And a 10 amp Morningstar controller for 42 bucks which is world class quality
http://www.ecodirect.com/Morningstar-SS-10-12V-10-Amp-12-Volt-p/morningstar-sunsaver-ss-10-12v.htm









--------------------------------------
If you want even better Morningstar controller this one has several settings for turning off and on 12 volt lights or whatever,its 80 dollars
http://www.ecodirect.com/Morningsta...-12-Volt-p/morningstar-sunlight-sl-10l-12.htm

MorningStar SL-10L-12V Detailed Description:

The MorningStar SunLight controllers combine the features of the SunSaver controllers (including LVD) with an adjustable automatic lighting control circuit. This allows you to connect a DC light and have it come on at dusk for a set period of time or dusk-to-dawn. It's 10 position rotary switch lets you choose exactly how your DC light will operate.

Morningstar&#8217;s advanced SunLight solar lighting controller combines the SunSaver design with a microcontroller for automatic lighting control functions.

This is waaaay better than the Harbor Freight system,can be expanded up to about 160 watts total.Get your own components and get better thats not a beginners medium quality but usable/expandable A1 quality.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll order that controller and toss my new one.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm getting a security warning on their website. Does anyone get the same?


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.abneysolarelectrix.com/for_sale.pdf
here are some solarex 53w panels for $100, these will beat the pants off of those cheap hf amorphous, and they are 1/3 the size, I bought 8 75w panels from him last year.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks cmcon,I also posted this on Survival forum and its getting a much bigger response there

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=395632


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> I'm getting a security warning on their website. Does anyone get the same?


Nope,no problem for me


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

When you do advance on to a bigger/better system these little 10 watt panels make great battery maintainers for vehicles that don't get used regularly. When using one of them as a maintainer I would get a smaller ~3 to 5 amp controller.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry, posted to wrong thread...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

wy_white_wolf said:


> When you do advance on to a bigger/better system these little 10 watt panels make great battery maintainers for vehicles that don't get used regularly. When using one of them as a maintainer I would get a smaller ~3 to 5 amp controller.


Yes exactly,and outbuildings with 4-6 watt LED lighting.


----------

